# Au final cet Ipad 2 vous le conseillez ou non?



## Lefenmac (3 Avril 2011)

A lire les retours de certains je finis pas me demander si cet Ipad 2 vaut la peine? Déjà certains disent "vivement la version 3" ou déplorent la qualité du 2. Bon en même temps à la 3 certains diront "vivement la 4". Cette question se pose d'autant plus que l'achat de la version 1 avait été rejetée suite à la découverte concomitante du MacBook Air :love:qui allie poids, facilité,.....

Bref un matin je me dis je vais aller le chercher et le lendemain, non ça vaut pas la peine.....


----------



## UnAm (3 Avril 2011)

Honnêtement, si tu n'as pas besoin de la tablette tout de suite... à ta place, j'attendrais la WWDC pour voir un peu Lion et iOS 5 ^^ 

enfin bon... moi je la prends dès que je peux c'te tablette!


----------



## worldice (3 Avril 2011)

Lefenmac a dit:


> A lire les retours de certains je finis pas me demander si cet Ipad 2 vaut la peine? Déjà certains disent "vivement la version 3" ou déplorent la qualité du 2. Bon en même temps à la 3 certains diront "vivement la 4". Cette question se pose d'autant plus que l'achat de la version 1 avait été rejetée suite à la découverte concomitante du MacBook Air :love:qui allie poids, facilité,.....
> 
> Bref un matin je me dis je vais aller le chercher et le lendemain, non ça vaut pas la peine.....



Si tu as un iPad 1, la question peut se poser mai si tu n'as pas d'iPad, fonce.
J'ai plusieurs remarques à faire. 1) Les problèmes que tu vois sur le forum sont rares, les gens viennent en parler sur le forum car c'est le seul endroit (à par aux Apple Stores) où ils peuvent en parler. 2) Les gens qui sont contents de leur iPad 2 (soit je pense environs entre 95 et 100% des gens) n'ont pas d'intérêt à venir venter les biens de l'iPad sur le forum.

Moi, (j'ai un MBA et IPAD2), je pense qu'ils ne font pas double emploit. J'en utilise un pour les fichiers, présentations, pour gérer mon site... et l'autre pour les mails, les applications (& news), les jeux...

Donc maintenant à toi de voir, et vois aussi avec ton banquier...


----------



## Lefenmac (3 Avril 2011)

Merci pour les réponses....et leurs divergences   Je sens qu'un jour si y a du soleil ça sera "j'en prends un" et s'il pleut ça sera "je fais l'impasse".


PS: Je n'ai pas l'Ipad 1 et mon banquier m'autorise cet achat... Donc ça se fera à l'intuition.


----------



## sylvain-777 (4 Avril 2011)

Pour ma part, sa fait seulement 2 jours que j'ai l'Ipad 2 (j'avais pas le 1) en ma possession et c'est que du bonheur !!! Mon Pc en est même jalou tellement je le délaisse, je fait la même chose avec l'Ipad mais là ou je veux et c'est tellement plus moelleux dans mon canapé!!!


----------



## joeystick (4 Avril 2011)

J'hésite vraiment aussi à acheter cet Ipad 2. Je ne possède pas le 1, mais j'ai un macbook pro 15 unibody fin 2008 et un iphone 4, alors je sais pas si celà vaut la peine d'acheter.

Que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Avril 2011)

joeystick a dit:


> Que me conseillez-vous ?


Ben entre le MBP et l'iPhone, que feras tu _de plus_ avec l'iPad ?

Ou alors ça n'est qu'un achat plaisir et dans ce cas, nous ne sommes pas concernés


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Avril 2011)

joeystick a dit:


> J'hésite vraiment aussi à acheter cet Ipad 2. Je ne possède pas le 1, mais j'ai un macbook pro 15 unibody fin 2008 et un iphone 4, alors je sais pas si celà vaut la peine d'acheter.
> 
> Que me conseillez-vous ?



On est beaucoup dans ton cas à se demander "que ferait de plus cet Ipad que mon très bon portable ne saurait faire"? Je comparerais pas trop avec l'Iphone par contre. Mais ça dépend de tes usages, moi je suis souvent en déplacement à l'étranger pour le boulot et lIpad juste pour voir des films impliquerait de me surcharger car de toute façon je dois prendre mon Air avec moi, qui eut aussi me permettre de voir u film en soirée si je veux. Chez moi dans le canapé l'Ipad serait bien pour surfer, mais le Air me le permet aussi et si je dois répondre à un mail un clavier est toujours plus efficace....

Bref l'Ipad n'est peut-être pas l'achat le plus rationnel par rapport à un ordi ou à un téléphone mais il y a aussi dans la vie le facteur plaisir, puis ça dépend de ton mode de vie, de tes besoins.....


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai un MacBook, un iMac, un iPhone 4 et en plus, un iPad 1. Je ne regrette absolument pas cet achat. Mon MacBook est devenu un ordi de bureau transportable d'un endroit à un autre. Il est génial, mais n'a pas la mobilité du iPad ni sa batterie.

Perso, je trouve les deux complémentaires.


----------



## Thr_ju (4 Avril 2011)

Je suis dans le même cas, j'ai un MacBook pro 15" qui me sert d'ordi fixe, un iPhone 4 qui ne rentre même pas dans l'équation car c'est pour moi un objet totalement différent, et un iPad. Cet ipad a de multiples utilisations qui lui sont propres et qui seraient beaucoup moins optimisée sur mon mbp...

Après ça n'est certainement pas indispensable mais c'est un gros plaisir qui rend beaucoup de "petits" services.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Avril 2011)

Perso je possède un mackbook, un iPhone, et maintenant un ipAd 2 (depuis le 25 mars).

Je conseille fortement L'ipad, qui vient compléter mes autres idevices:

L'ipad me sert d'ordi en ultra mobilité (on l'oublie complètement dans le sac, il est super réactif car toujours allumé. Il me fait un formidable portfolio photo quand je suis en clientèle...

L'iPhone me sert aux emails et a la consultation mail rapide (dans le metro par exemple, quand sortir L'ipad est inconcevable, mais je m'en sert beaucoup moins qu'avant...)

Le MacBook ne sert plus que pour les gros travaux, notamment la retouche photo quand branché sur mon grand écran externe étalonné... Il s'allumer de moins en moins pour utilisation Perso (pas le choix que de travailler avec dans mon activité quotidienne de
Photographe).


----------



## joeystick (4 Avril 2011)

Merci pour vos conseils, c'est vraiment simpa.

(J'ai oublié, j'ai aussi un pc (une tour), mais depuis que j'ai le mac, je ne l'ai quasi plus touché...)

Bref, il faut que je réfléchisse encore...

Mes utilisations pour le macbook pro : surf internet, écouter/télécharger de la musique, traitement de texte, mails, de temps en temps de la retouche d'images avec Photoshop et aussi un peu de production avec Logic Pro et Reason. 

Mon macbook pro, je l'utilise presque comme un ordinateur fixe : jamais sur mon canapé et jamais en déplacement (séjour à mon chalet ou autres). Je pense aussi changer de macbook pro dans une année ou deux.
Septembre prochain, je vais devoir faire 3 heures de train par jour pour l'école que je vais faire... J'hésite vraiment à l'acheter.

J'aurais une question aussi encore à vous poser, on dit que l'Ipad est une sorte de gros Ipod Touch, qu'est ce qui ferait de plus que mon Iphone à part amener du confort grâce à son écran qui est plus grand ?


----------



## Adra (4 Avril 2011)

Si comme moi tu passaIs ta vie a surfer sur ton iPhone dans ton canapé par flemme de te mettre devant le pc, alors je ne peux que conseiller l'achat d'un iPad ! Après il faut bien savoir où tu met les pieds (pas de flash, pas de port USB), mais à part ces petits désagrément (connus à l'achat ceci dit, pas de mauvaise surprise ! Hormis le leak de lumière et FaceTime qui fait rebooter l'appareil...), c'est du bonheur en barre.


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

Oui, moi ça m'évite par exemple le matin en me levant de démarrer mon gros et lourd pc pour voir les news ni de les voir sur un petit écran d'iPhone 4. C'est beaucoup plus agréable avec un iPad (2) !


----------



## joeystick (5 Avril 2011)

C'est dure comme choix...

Je pense que je le commande sur l'apple store en ligne demain, j'ai vu que les délais ont diminué. Mais c'est pas sûr, j'ai peur qui me soit inutile !


----------



## worldice (5 Avril 2011)

joeystick a dit:


> C'est dure comme choix...
> 
> Je pense que je le commande sur l'apple store en ligne demain, j'ai vu que les délais ont diminué. Mais c'est pas sûr, j'ai peur qui me soit inutile !



Je te conseille de le commander sur l'AppStore en ligne. De toutes façons, tu as jusqu'à 10j (il me semble, si ce n'est 30) après réception du colis pour annuler ta commande ! Donc en gros tu as plus d'un mois si tu commande aujourd'hui pour changer d'avis...


----------



## UnAm (5 Avril 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Je te conseille de le commander sur l'AppStore en ligne. De toutes façons, tu as jusqu'à 10j (il me semble, si ce n'est 30) après réception du colis pour annuler ta commande ! Donc en gros tu as plus d'un mois si tu commande aujourd'hui pour changer d'avis...



14


----------



## joeystick (5 Avril 2011)

ok bin merci de l'info !!


----------

